# Haunting in the Dark



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just curious what you've done if anything at your haunt in areas where there is little to no light.

I'm going to turn out the lights on my haunt for one night and give each group a glow stick.

In regards to safety several things will more than likely be removed from the haunt.

Here's some things I'm considering doing in the dark:


Using air lines and/or cans compressed air to spray air at guests.
Adding glow sticks behind drop panels to light up the actors.
Using several actors to follow the group through the haunt but staying mostly out of sight...maybe circling the group where enough room is available.
Periodically using strobes and camera flashes for disorientation
I have about 20 mannequin heads I think I'll hang from the ceiling as well
We're going to encourage them to hold the glow stick up high and in front of them to maximize the use of the glow stick. But we'll have actors from above that will be able to take the glow stick from them and then drop or toss it to the next room or some other place in the room.
.

What do you think? Anything you've done in a similar situation I should add?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Crap!!! All of your ideas are good. 
I like the periodic strobe and camera flashes for disorientation as well as the air blasts, but for me if I was going through it, the actors stealing the glowstick from above me would push it to a new element. The glowstick representing their one source of comfort, I would love to see their faces/reactions when that gets snatched away and they are left in darkness.
Good luck with whatever you do, my mind is blank and not coming up with anything else now, if I do will post it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fick209 said:


> Holy Crap!!! All of your ideas are good.
> I like the periodic strobe and camera flashes for disorientation as well as the air blasts, but for me if I was going through it, the actors stealing the glowstick from above me would push it to a new element. The glowstick representing their one source of comfort, I would love to see their faces/reactions when that gets snatched away and they are left in darkness.
> Good luck with whatever you do, my mind is blank and not coming up with anything else now, if I do will post it.


We're currently doing the strobe/camera flash thing in our dark maze and it is working very well. I hear lots of screaming coming from there, and the group working in there is having a blast!


----------

